# 585 vs 585 ultra



## hooper (Jul 22, 2006)

Got to test out the 585 and found the need for a little more stifness. The ride was outstanding otherwise. Thinking the ultra might be perfect but unfortunately there are none around here to test out. Is there much of a difference in the two frames in terms of vibration absorption and all around feel. I know frames are very subjective but a little help frome some of you that have been able to ride both is still appreciated. FWIW the Colnago Christallo seems to be exactly what I'm looking for in ride quality but the Look is a good grand less expensive. If someone can even compare the Christallo to a ultra that would be appreciated as well.


----------

